

Former Apple engineers are busy working on, well, who knows what. - peter123
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/02/agnilux-is-start-up-for-wont-say-a-peep/

======
zyb09
Are we going to upvote everything that has Apple in the title now?

------
s3graham
It isn't "web design" anyway. (<http://agnilux.com/>)

~~~
peter123
the website was probably coded in Vi and the logo drawn with MS Paint.

------
fierarul
So, a NYT article about nothing, literally.

Also, title needs some grammar check.

